# Bitte Lesen...



## Ellen (5 März 2002)

Hallo, Ihr könnt mich ruhig in die Pfanne hauen, doch irgednwie stört mich etwas an den allgemeinen Dialer Beiträgen...

Vorab sei klargestellt, das Dialer die sich ohne nachzufragen automatisch installieren BETRUG sind, und verfolgt werden müssen !!!

Allerdings gibt es auch normale Dialer die als Zahlungsmittel eingesetzt werden...sei es zum Software bezahlen oder auch um sich Schmudelkram anzuschauen...und das ist OK...oder etwa nicht???

Zweitens hat man (frau)  das Gefühl das es ettliche Männer gibt die sich zuächst mal etwas geiles gönnen und sobald die Rechnung auftaucht und die Frau dahinterkommt....wollen sie es nicht gewesen sein 

Im übrigen sind Dialer in anderen Ländern die nicht mehr zu den Internetentwicklungsländern gehören ein gern genommenes Zahlungsmittel..

Wo absolut etwas geändert werden müßte ist das sich die Dinger von alleine installieren...

Zu den 0190 Nummern sei nur kurz erwähnt, das sich kein Mensch aus versehen Stundenlang (per Telefon) in eine Flirtline einwählt....
und wenn es Abzocke ist, dann schaut Euch mal die Servicenummern der Fernsehsender an.

Also...zum Punkt...normale Dialer sind ok und auch für die eine oder andere Dienstleistung erwünscht...
Also versucht die Beiträge sachlich zu führen und trennt die verschiedenen Dialer.......

So Ihr könnt loslegen...
Ellen


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2002)

Los geht's!
Hallo Schwester,
keine Frage, sollte Handlungsbedarf vorhanden sein, mir Sekt, Pommes und Kopulierende gegen Kohle reinzuziehen, oder einen virtuellen Schamanen zu besuchen, ist die Sache klar. 
In einem "Internetentwicklungsland" nützen aber, wie in den meisten Entwicklungsländern, schlaue Kerlchen den Status, um sich auf Kosten vermeintlich "Dummer" das Geldsäckelchen zu füllen.
Forderungen eines Tupperwaro:
1.: klare Darstellung, was ich kaufe und für welchen Preis und von wem (das läuft bei Beate Uhse schon lange so im Entwicklungsland...haha)
2.: Bestätigung der Nachfrage
3.: keine Einträge und selbst weiterlaufende Progrämmchen auf meinem Rechner
4.: Festlegung einer bestimmten Summe als Obergrenze
5.: Abrechnung nicht über die Telefongesellschaft und im Schatten noch mehrerer Tochter-Schwester-und unehelichen Kinderfirmen.
6.: klare rechtliche Regelung
So, hast ja schon mal ne Antwort, isses nich schön?


----------



## Heiko (6 März 2002)

@Ellen:
Du hast, wie ich schon mehrfach sagte, meine volle Zustimmung. Dialer sind grundsätzlich ok, man müßte halt Mittel und Wege finden, die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen.

Oder kurz:

Dialer: ja
Kunden bescheißen: nein


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2002)

*0190 immer Abzocke*

:evil: 
Na trotz allem Verständnis, Dialer und generell alle 0190-er Rufnummern sind doch reine Abzocke und deshalb auch so verwirrende Gebührenstrukturen. Nachdem fast 2 Euro pro Minute nicht reichten wurde jetzt noch die 0190-0 eingeführt, damit der Anbieter nach eigenen Belieben die Einwahlkosten festlegen kann.Hier ist keinerlei Kostenkontrolle durch den Verbraucher mehr möglich.
Warum verstecken soviele Anbieter die 0190 innerhalb der Zahlenkolonne der Rufnummer z.Bsp. 01-90...? Es gibt genug seriöse Zahlungsmittel und Arten, Sexseiten kann man auch mit Kreditkarten oder anderen Paysystemen anschauen, dazu braucht es keine Dialer. Mein Fazit: Dialer bzw. die 0190er Rufnummern sollten schnellstens wieder abgeschafft werden. Seriöse Anbieter haben andere Möglichkeiten der Bezahlung.


----------



## Anonymous (7 März 2002)

Genau so ist es.  Auch wenn  hier ein paar Seelen ihren Ärger über einen unglücklichen Seitenbesuchssprung ablassen, ändert das nichts an den Fakten.


----------



## Heiko (7 März 2002)

Doch. Das ändert sehr wohl was.

Du bekommst hier Infos, die helfen, daß die Zahl der Geschädigten weiter nach unten geht.
Prävention nennt sich das.

Ich bin nämlich der festen Überzeugung, daß sich über 90 % der echten Dialerschäden durch entsprechende Aufklärungsarbeit verhindern ließen.


----------



## Anonymous (8 März 2002)

Ja, Aufklärung selbstverständlich, ich sehe das aber noch etwas weiter:
jetzt kommt mein Lieblingsthema, Obacht!
Seit Januar, da hat es mich erwischt (..und zwar aus Dummheit, wie der Netzwerkadmin sagen würde-die haben jedoch auch mal schlechte Tage...), waren zwar "nur" 110.-€, seitdem versuche ich den Weg zu verfolgen. Und was da bis heute rauskam, macht mich immer noch ärgerlich-wenngleich ich auch so lustige Sachen, wie Künasts Alltag noch aus den Fingern kriege-:
Anbieter laut DTAG war bei mir DeTeMedien(100%ige Tochter der DTAG).
Nachfrage bei DeTeMedien ergab, dass diese Serverdienste für Mainpean, Berlin leistet. Also Kontaktaufnahme mit Mainpean, sehr unverschämte Reaktion. Plötzlich hatte ich es auch noch mit Stardialer und Starwebservice,Berlin zu tun.
Nach weiteren Recherchen, einer der Anbieter: www.piratos.de. Von da war es dann nicht mehr weit zu www.hackerag.de und Hacker-cd-online.de. Alle haben mittlerweile ihre Seiten verändert und ihre Serverstandorte z.T. gewechselt. Einer des Vereins hatte noch Anfang Januar den "ich-zeig-dir-mal-deinen-Festplatten-Inhalt"-Trick drauf, der andere Verein hatte mit " die 1,86 € sind nur aus Sicherheitsgründen angezeigt, werden aber nicht berechnet.." gearbeitet. Das ist jetzt alles verschwunden, aber es ist immer noch interessant sich die Seiten anzusehen, incl. www.mainpean.de und www.stardialer.de. Hier gibt es Aufklärung über die neuen "Firmenkonzepte". Schaut's Euch mal an. 
Sorry, mir sträuben sich die Haare...
Aufklärung tut not, or not?
PS.: Hallo, Ellen schau Dir die Seiten doch auch mal an...


----------

